# Jumping my horse through a bounce thing.



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never taken a video jumping my horse! I have videos of me jumping other horses just not my own. So here's a video from today. Feel free to critique if you please I know I didn't go with him as well as I could have landing from the second and my horse could have used more engine but I thought it looked nice otherwise.

Here we are!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

you guys are cute together


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

not to sound mean, but that's not a bounce it's a one stride grid 
In a bounce, the horse lands and takes off without taking a stride in between


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice...that isn't a bounce though.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

try moving your hands up the horses neck when going over the jump


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

as said above, that is a one stride=]

i thought you guys looked pretty good and consistant. the things i saw were that you should be moving your hands when you release, you sort of have them just planted in one spot the whole time. also i would like to see your horse moving a little more forward, he looks a bit stuck in the canter and not in front of your leg. over all you guys make a very good picture =]


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

MarleyandEllie said:


> not to sound mean, but that's not a bounce it's a one stride grid
> In a bounce, the horse lands and takes off without taking a stride in between


Thanks for the correction, I really don't know much jumping terminology, unfortunately, and jumping is my thing. I can't even set up my own jumps cause I'll get the striding wrong.. lol. I guess then the day before it there was an extra jump before the first one and it was a bounce cause my horse couldn't take a stride. Thanks! Now I know what to call it


----------

